# Wolny emerge --sync

## kurak

Witam, problem dość dziwny, bo łącze mam 16mb i śćiąga bardzo szybko, tylko długo mieli na dysku. Z tego co pamiętam to na świeżym systemie, tuż po instalacji sync to śmigał jak napalony. FS - reiser ale chyba nie ma to znaczenia skoro wcześniej ładnie upgradował. Może zaśmiecenie cashe fs (o ile takie coś istnieje??). Jakieś sugestie?

Edit by Poe

moją sugestią jest popracowanie nad ortografią.   

----------

## mbar

 *kurak wrote:*   

> FS - reiser

 

Oczywiście, że ma znaczenie, ten fs się po pewnym czasie mocno "brudzi" i stąd te spowolnienie. Dlatego przestałem używać reiserfs i przesiadłem się na reiser4 dla / i xfs dla /home.

Jak nie chcesz zmieniać fs, to odpal livecd, spakuj tarem cały / na inną partycję, sformatuj / na nowo reiserem i rozpakuj tar-a z powrotem. To najlepsza metoda na defragmentację reiserfs  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Hmm, probowałem postawić reisera4 ale jakoś mi to nie wychodziło;/ A co do  tegożeby pakować tarem to ok,  ale nie do końca wiem które katalogi z / pominąć na pewno /dev/. Możesz mi opisać tę procedurę? Wiem, że to noobistytczne, ale jeszcze tego nie robiłem i nie chcę schrzanić. Co do reisera to jajo mm-sources?

btw. Jak chcę zmienić na rieser4 to też chyba tak się da.. no nie? Spakować system, postawić partycję na reiser - ale jak to zrobić, bo domyślnie w livecd nie mkfs. dla reiser4.

----------

## sebas86

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Hmm, probowałem postawić reisera4 ale jakoś mi to nie wychodziło;/ A co do  tegożeby pakować tarem to ok,  ale nie do końca wiem które katalogi z / pominąć na pewno /dev/. Możesz mi opisać tę procedurę? Wiem, że to noobistytczne, ale jeszcze tego nie robiłem i nie chcę schrzanić. Co do reisera to jajo mm-sources?

 

Jeśli zrobisz to z livecd to nic nie musisz pomijać (pomijanie ma sens w przypadku podmontowanego /proc czy /dev ale wtedy lepiej zrobić np. mount -o bind / /mnt/tmp i po krzyku  :Smile:  ). U siebie pakowałem po prostu np.:

```
tar czpf stage4.tar.gz /mnt/gentoo/*
```

----------

## w.tabin

 *kurak wrote:*   

> ...A co do tegożeby pakować tarem to ok, ale nie do końca wiem które katalogi z / pominąć na pewno /dev/. Możesz mi opisać tę procedurę? Wiem, że to noobistytczne, ale jeszcze tego nie robiłem i nie chcę schrzanić....

 

Zobacz może tutaj  backup, backup1, i wiele innych sposobów.

 *kurak wrote:*   

> btw. Jak chcę zmienić na rieser4 to też chyba tak się da.. no nie? Spakować system, postawić partycję na reiser - ale jak to zrobić, bo domyślnie w livecd nie mkfs. dla reiser4.

 

Znajdź CONRAD LiveCD  ono ma obsługę reiser4.

pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

tylko NAJPIERW wkompiluj rr4 do jądra, bo po reboocie się zdziwisz  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ponoc pozytywny na małe pliki jest ext4dev, więc tak by machnąć partycje na /usr w ext4dev i wtedy potestowac.

----------

